
Chris Sacca calls this 15-year old founder who works 130 hours/week pure hustle - wilozxc
http://uk.businessinsider.com/shark-tank-investor-chris-sacca-calls-slik-cofounder-stefan-stokic-pure-hustle-2016-12?r=UK&IR=T
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I guess you can get to "130 hours / week" if you sleep just under 6 hours /
night and do "ceo time accounting" to count your entire waking life as "work".

